# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Yeniden Benzine Zam

## ceydaaa

Akaryakıt dağıtım şirketleri benzin satış fiyatlarını litrede 5-6 kuruş artırdı.

AA muhabirinin aldığı bilgiye göre, yapılan fiyat değişikliğiyle Ankara, İstanbul ve İzmir'de litresi 4,56-4,58 lira arasında satılan 95 oktan kurşunsuz benzin fiyatları 4,62-4,63 liraya çıktı.

Motorin fiyatları ise değişmedi.

Akaryakıt ürünlerinin perakende satış fiyatları, dağıtım şirketlerinin maliyetine ve rekabet şartlarına, illere ve söz konusu şirketlere göre litrede birkaç kuruş farklılık gösterebiliyor.

----------

